# Golden with Eye Discharge, Please Help



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

My golden of 10 years, Ben, was diagnosed with a brain tumor in March. He is on prednisone. I have noticed heavy breathing, I think it is becoming harder for him to keep his blood oxygenated.? Today I noticed discharge in his eyes. I have called my vet and I am waiting on a return call. Does anyone have any experience with this? My vet has been great, but I think I need to speak with someone who has seen this and understands from the "parent" point of view. He can't tell me how he feels and I have no idea how this disease progresses. Any infromation would be helpful. Thank you all so very much.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

How much is the dosage of prednisone and why did he prescribe it?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear this. When my golden was 12 she started having seziures, she was put on an anitsezure medication but I cannot think of the name right now. She did not have any discharge from her eyes though. My girl Sandy started panting and I was told it was because of pain. They also found, a few motns later, that she had a huge tumor on/near her liver. 
If I can answer any questions or if you just want to talk you can PM me 
I am so sorry for Bens diagnosis. xxoo


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

He is on 30 mg/day. I divide this between 2 doses (morning and night). He was put on the pred by the vet neurologist to abate his initial symptoms, head tilt, falling down, cranial pressure that caused Horner's Syndrome.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just in case you haven't studied up on prednisone I'm putting this here. Personally I try and shy away from it as much as possible due to side effects - it's commonly given for severe itching and other non-life threatening ills and IMO is very overly prescribed. It's primary function is in autoimmune treatment but I have heard can also control other things. It is recommended that you closely monitor food and water intake because they will eat and drink and pee much more.

*The Use of Prednisone in Dogs*

By Tess Thompson
Through time, dogs have proven their usefulness to humans. In the Stone Age and beyond, dogs and their keen sense of smell aided man in hunting. In today’s fast-paced world, dogs help us in relieving stress by providing stress-relieving companionship. 
A good owner accepts great responsibility for the relationship he shares with his dog. Taking good care of your canine pal is not always easy. Reality checks happen in the form of diseases, and the solution is not always as simple as giving medication. Many medicines that are administered to dogs come with their own set of complications and side effects.
Prednisone is one drug that is often used for treating autoimmune diseases in dogs. It is a synthetic, inactive corticosteroid that is chemically converted by the liver into prednisolone, an active steroid. The benefits of using the drug for treating a number of conditions in humans and animals have been established over time. Prednisone has varied and diverse uses. Some examples are as follows:

Treatment of excessive itching
Alleviation of asthma and other allergies
Managing emergencies like injuries to the spinal chord
Controlling rejections during organ transplants
Treating kidney disorders
On one hand, the manner in which this drug works allows it to be extremely versatile. It suppresses the immune system; therefore, it can be used to treat auto-immune, inflammatory, and kidney diseases. 
On the other hand, the side effects that prednisone causes are burdensome for the pet owner. The following side effects can present themselves even when the drug is used for a short period of time:

Renal disorders
Abnormal thirst levels
Excessive hunger
Side effects that occur after a considerable period of usage are as follows:

Ulcers in the digestive tract
Pain and inflammation in pancreas
Diabetes
Degeneration of muscles
Unpredictable change in behaviors
The most dangerous side effect that can appear while administering prednisone is *hyperadrenocorticism in dogs *. Also known as *Cushing’s disease*, this condition is caused by an inadvertent overdose of the drug. 
Since it is a corticosteroid itself, prednisone obstructs the proper functioning of the adrenal glands. If the drug is continued for more than a week, it can affect the normal functioning of the adrenal glands on a permanent basis. This results in a dependency on the drug, since the body is unable to create its own natural corticosteroids. 
Though prednisone seems like a wonder drug at times, indiscriminate use of this drug can be very dangerous. It can lead to conditions like *Cushing’s disease in dogs* and also Addison’s disease, both of which can prove to be fatal.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of another dog with a tumor---one was removed this morning from my girl's leg. 

Couldthe eye discharge actually be conjunctivitis? I was on pred for a while with my rheumatoid arthritis, but I am not sure if it really affects dogs and humans alike---except for the going potty so much. When my Hunter (avatar) was diagnosed with auto immunte hemolytic anemia he was on massive dosage of pred and he peed all the time.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Heavy breathing may be a sign that the tumor has metastasized (spread) into the lungs. You may want to have a chest x-ray done. I had a Cocker Spaniel about 10 years ago who had a tumor in her brain, and she started panting all the time/breathing hard and we discovered unfortunately that the tumor had spread. As for the eye discharge, Prednisone suppresses their immune system so it may just be an eye infection. I'm not a fan of prednisone because of the nasty side effects. My chihuahua however was on it for a while due to hydrocephalus, but we switched her to Vetalog and she's done better on that and hasn't had the nasty side effects on it. She only gets it every 3 days though.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, yes, I did do quite a bit of study on the pred and realize that like in humans it will "mask' symptons. I was assured by the vet that the dose would help with his initial symptoms and not contribute to terrible side effects. He is 100% better since his initial vet visit. The vet suggested that I also give him pepcid once a day, he gets this in the morning. I do not think the pred is causing the eye discharge?


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your support. I actually work in pathology, I see cancer every day and nothing has compared to this. I cry every day! I do not think he his in pain. He remains active, still loves his "babies" and to chew bones. I think he will let me know when he is ready. I did not think of the pred and immunosupression. I wonder if the eye discharge is an infection or allergies? I will take him to the vet tomorrow (8pm here) and try to find out. I will also ask about the panting being related to pain and inquire about a chest x-ray.
3-Goldens, I am so sorry about the mast cell tumor. I hope that this can be managed with removal.
Sharlin, thank you for the quick replys with the helpful information.
Thank you Amy, I did not think of pain being associated with the panting. I will ask the vet about this too.


----------



## Livvie712 (Dec 9, 2008)

I use to give Jewel Prednisone when she was diagnosed. She did have eye discharge--greenish mucus looking--she also had muscle tremors because of it. I am really sorry about Ben


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*h06Ben*

H06Ben:

I will pray for Ben and for you.
please let us know what the vet says and how Ben is.
We All Care so much.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Livvie712
Did Jewel have a brain tumor? If so, I am so very sorry. Did the eye discharge continue?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
I am sorry you had to find us due to Ben's tumor. The panting could be a sign of pain. My Beau most likely has a brain tumor (we chose not to find out) and he will pant if he is in pain from his arthritis. He was put on Gabapentin but it hasnt done much for him. It could also be allergies, with his immune system being down, the allergies could have affected him more. Hopefully it will not be another sign of the cancer progressing. We will light a candle for Ben. That is the name of my first golden (my avatar picture)


----------



## Livvie712 (Dec 9, 2008)

Jewel actually had hemangisoma (sp?)--it started in her spleen and spread to her lymph nodes and liver. She had the discharge for two days before I was forced to do what my parents called the inevitable. I didn't want her to suffer and my parents told me that letting her go then would be the best decision for her so she wouldn't have to be in pain. The nice vet told me that Jewel probably knew she was sick but wasn't in a huge amount of pain and that it would be best for her to leave then, rather than wait until she was in debilitating pain. 

But I want to stress that it is probably a symptom of the medicine and not indicative of Ben's state of health. You should really talk to your vet about this. I know it is hard, but try to think optimistically. 

Ben will be in my prayers.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

*Ben has an Eye Infection*

Ben and I got to the vet today. He is being treated for an eye infection. He is on oral antibiotics and eye ointment. I gave him both meds today. The panting has lessened. I hope his eye infection was the cause. Good grief, do I love this dog! Last night he could not get comfortable and was not sleeping, panting lots.. he and I ended up cuddled on the couch together. He is now resting on my kitchen floor by the AC vent looking perfectly healthy as he sleeps. Thank you all for your reply and advice. You are exactly the "angels" I needed! Heather


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heather that is wonderful news, that is just an eye infection and nothing more. Good luck and hope he will be around for a long time. Give him a big hug.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Great news that it is simply an eye infection. Prayers for Ben's speedy recovery.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

Our B had cancer that metastasized to her lungs. (She was on prednisone for a few weeks, which perked her up. But she developed a painful limp and the pain meds were not compatible with the prednisone. She went downhill very fast after that.) Her breathing was labored and she wouldn't lie down b/c it was so hard to breathe. The vet confirmed that her lungs were involved...that was when we sent her to the Bridge. It was heartbreaking...my thoughts are with you at this tough time!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heather, that's great news that the eye discharge is from an infection and not related to either the pred or the tumor. I'm very sorry that your boy has a brain tumor. Keep making those sweet memories, take loads of photos, give him his favorite goodies to eat and treasure each day. That's really all any of us can do anyway....treasure each day.


----------

